# Left cephalic vein mediport placement/c-arm



## tesiac@charter.net (Mar 15, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I am coding a case for a patient with breast cancer (C50.912, C77.3) who received a Mediport. It is listed as a "LEFT CEPHALIC VEIN MEDIPORT PLACEMENT/C-ARM." I am having difficulty finding the appropriate CPT and anesthesia code for this procedure. Any input would be appreciated! 

Thanks


----------



## awilson (Mar 16, 2018)

It would still just be the mediport placement code 36561


----------

